# Anatomische Studien zeichnen mit Posemaniacs



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juli 2010)

Grafiker, Zeichner, Illustratoren und alle, die das noch werden wollen, aufgepasst. Unter Posemaniacs.com gibt es anatomische Studien, die das Zeichnerherz höher schlagen lassen. 



> Pose Maniacs supports all artists, including art students and people who study illustrations and mangas on your own. This blog is for uploading variety of poses for nude sketching, and introduces other FLASH training tools for drawing.



Dazu gibt es zahlreiche Trainings für die eigene Feder, so zum Beispiel das so genannte "Thirty Seconds Drawing", bei dem man besagte 30 Sekunden Zeit hat, seine Studie zu Papier zu bringen, ehe sich eine neue Figur darbietet. Verschiedene Posen sind in diverse Kategorien aufgeteilt, bei dem ein jeder an seinen Stärken und Schwächen weiter arbeiten kann. Zusätzlich ist das Ganze natürlich auch als iPhone- bzw. iPad-App verfügbar, so dass auch mobil der Stift geschwungen werden kann.

Ein kleines Demovideo nach dem Klick:


----------

